# Word for the day  stoicism



## Josiah (Apr 9, 2015)

sto·i·cism

ˈstōəˌsizəm

noun
1.the endurance of pain or hardship without a display of feelings and without complaint.
synonyms:    patience, forbearance, resignation, fortitude, endurance, acceptance, tolerance, phlegm
"she accepted her sufferings with remarkable stoicism"
antonyms:    intolerance

2.an ancient Greek school of philosophy founded at Athens by Zeno of Citium. The school taught that virtue, the highest good, is based on knowledge, and that the wise live in harmony with the divine Reason (also identified with Fate and Providence) that governs nature, and are indifferent to the vicissitudes of fortune and to pleasure and pain.

I'm definitely not very stoical. When I'm sick or in pain I'm a firm believer that moaning and groaning loudly has curative properties plus you get all that sympathy.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 9, 2015)

Josiah said:


> synonyms:    patience, forbearance, resignation, fortitude, endurance, acceptance, tolerance, *phlegm*
> 
> .... When I'm sick or in pain I'm a firm believer that moaning and groaning loudly has curative properties plus you get all that sympathy.



Yeah, those snotty stoics get on your nerves sometimes, don't they.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 9, 2015)

I didn't know quite what to make of "phlegm" in the list of synonyms, so I'm glad you found a good use for it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't mind suffering in silence, but I want everybody to know that I'm suffering.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 9, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I didn't know quite what to make of "phlegm" in the list of synonyms, so I'm glad you found a good use for it.



To tolerate someone you don't like, and no spitting at them, please.


----------

